# BBC 1 at 10.00 thi s morning



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Is  IVF damaging society? Let us se what rubbish they come up with.


----------



## mojitomummy (Jun 17, 2008)

so what did they say?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Basically that it's just sooo wrong for men to be masturbating into a pot and that women under going ivf feel like breeding cows on an operating theatre!!! All this from the Catholic church who doesnt believe in contraception  They just dont have a clue   Also more money should be spent repairing couples fertility


----------

